# (a) trece pe pierdere



## THE-GULP

Salut,

"atat ca urmare a prabusirii cererii de pe piata, cat si a preturilor la tabla groasa, principalul produs al combinatului, spun reprezentantii companiei"
Combinatul *a trecut pe pierdere*, dupa ce incheiase anul precedent cu un profit net de 164 mil."

Ce înseamnă partea verde : *(a) trece pe pierdere*? mi-e un pic ciudată.

Toate cele bune.


----------



## Irinochk

Expresia a trece pe pierdere este sinonima cu A AVEA PIERDERI sau A MERGE IN DEFICIT. Expresia este corecta si destul de des utilizata.

O zi buna,
Irina


----------



## THE-GULP

Bună,mulţumesc pentru răspunsul tău.


----------



## farscape

a trece pe pierdere/câştig - mie îmi sună straniu, nu ştiu de unde sa  iau expresia asta. Văd că este folosită de gazetarii Internetului  românesc, dar mie nu-mi sună bine (n-ar fi prima dată ).

Care ar fi diferenţa dintre expresiile de mai sus şi: a merge în  pierdere şi a face/aduce profit? Vreau să cred că nu au nimic de-a face  cu _turn (a) profit/loss_...

Later,


----------



## THE-GULP

Mulţumesc foarte mult!


----------



## RALUCHAN

Buna,

A trece pe pierdere e incorect din punct de vedere gramatical, forma corecta este "*a trece in pierdere*" cuexpresia inversa "a trece in profit".


----------



## farscape

Bun venit, Raluchan. Căteva comentarii:

1. Dacă este vreo problemă atunci ea este de ordin lexical
2. A trece *în* sau *pe* profit mie nu-mi sună bine (deşi am găsit cu Google de mai multe ori "firma a trecut pe profit"

Expresia pe care o ştiu oarecum în rudită este *a fi trecut la* _pierderi_ sau (antonima) la _profit_. 

Exemple:
Cheltuielile pentru reparaţii au fost trecute la pierderi; creditele de la fisc pentru cercetare au fost trecute la profit) şi compania merge în pierere sau în câştig/pagubă


Later,


----------



## Miutzu

Salut!

Eu cred că expresia e folosită în mod curent.

Probabil că ţi se pare ciudată din cauza verbului a trece. Aici este folosit pentru a sugera o schimbare, o trecere dintr-o stare în alta.

Dacă spunem "compania a trecut pe/în pierdere" înseamnă că la un moment dat a avut profit, dar acum este în pierdere.


----------



## farscape

Nu contest faptul că e expresie folosită in limbajul cotidian - am spus-o deja de doua ori, iar înţelesul este relativ clar.

Ce mă nemulţumeste este expresia în sine: acum 15-20 de ani nu exista şi o suspectez ca fiind un import.

Cred ca ai dreptate, Miutzu, modul cum e folosit verbul *a trece* mă nedumereşte profund, ca să zic aşa: e un verb de mişcare/acţiune:

a trece: dintr-o parte în alta; dintr-un an în altul; din trecut în viitor; pe sus/jos; pe roşu; înainte/înapoi; ...

Despre schimbării de stare: a trece de la supărare la bucurie sau, a trece de la pagubă la câştig...

Nu pot să mă conving că _a trece pe pierdere_ este o expresie naturală în limba română. Poate cineva o să-mi explice într-o zi etimologia ei. Deocamdată atât.

Best,


----------



## Miutzu

Am revenit cu câteva informaţii de pe Google:
The company went into loss
The company ran a loss
The company moved into loss

Ultima variantă mi se pare foarte asemănătoare cu cea românească.

Toate cele bune


----------



## farscape

Mersi mult, da, ăsta-i secretul: went/moved into loss -> a trecut in pierdere. De ce nu se poate folosi "a început să meargă in pierdere" nu înţeleg... Anglicizarea limbii române nu-i un lucru de dorit.

f.


----------



## pmi

Explicația e mult mai simplă decât credeți. E o chestiune contabilă: în declarațiile fiscale există două căsuțe, una pentru profit, una pentru pierdere. Contabilitatea nu declară cifre negative (criza e o 'creștere negativă').

A trece - a se muta, a merge dintr-o parte în alta, a se transfera
pe pierdere - căsuța/rândul de pe formular are și explicatii, în acest caz scrie 'pierdere'. Suma *** se scrie în căsuța corespunzătoare aflată PE rândul pierdere

A merge în pierdere arată o continuitate. A trece pe pierdere arată o stare de moment, cu speranța de a redeveni profitabil, pe profit.

Sper că m-am făcut înțeles.


----------



## farscape

pmi said:


> ...
> 
> A trece - a se muta, a merge dintr-o parte in alta, a se transfera
> pe pierdere - casuta/randul de pe formular are si explicatii, in acest caz scrie 'pierdere'. Suma *** se scrie in casuta corespunzatoare aflata PE randul pierdere
> 
> A merge in pierdere arata o continuitate. A trece pe pierdere arata o stare de moment, cu speranta de a redeveni profitabil, pe profit.



Tot încerc să potrivesc expresia "compania x a trecut pe pierdere" după  reţeta asta şi nu reuşesc dar mi s-a mai  întâmplat şi altă dată  Exemplul de mai jos demonstrează că este un  jargon "finanţist" care poate fi lesne evitat.
 *Pogonaru a trecut pe pierdere cu Prodplast in primele trei luni*

*Producătorul de articole din plastic Prodplast, al carui  preşedinte este Florin Pogonaru, a inregistrat in primul trimestru o  pierdere de 180.000 lei, comparativ cu profitul net de 1,4 mil. lei din  aceeaşi perioadă a anului.*


Cred că subiectul ăsta a primit destulă atenţie...

Later,


----------

